# Serious Arch Pain - Telemark Skier



## lhowemt

I had some similar problems, even with orthodics in them. Just too darn high of an arch for me. I made some internal heel-lift shims (under the in-sole), and that solved it. I don't remember what I used, cardboard, a couple of pieces of heavy-duty thin cardboard, not sure. I just cut them to shape of the heel to lift my foot up off the arch a bit. If that throws you too far forward, you might try shims on the front and back. Good luck, my boots become totally comfy after that! Like dancing slippers!


----------



## Snowhere

Could be a result of your injury last season. Might have to get used to them again. Try just wearing the boots around the house for a decent amount of time and see if you can identify any new pressure points. Also a good way to test shims and other boot adjustments before hitting the hill.


----------



## Geezer

I have that issue at time. Very flat foot and a higher arch on the orthotics. It seems to be getting better because the footbeds are cork and kind of wearing down.


----------



## freexbiker

I had this problem last year. (or a similar one) What I did was take a super thin space filler insole under my regular footbed. Takes up some of that space that got packed out. I also agree with the idea of your foot changing with your injury.


----------



## G-man

i have also had trouble with this. for me it was a problem of trying to use my feet too much and not relying on the structure of the boot enough. i try to do 2 things. relax my feet more when i am skiing, and do foot excersises to strengthen my arches. 

when you are relaxing get a pile of marbles/small rocks/big beads and start with a pile on the floor in front of you. one by one pick up the marbles with your toes and move the pile back and forth between your feet. this constant use of your toes will really strengthen your arch muscles and will really help with the pain. 

good luck.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

TGR has a thread on arch pain in ski boots, they're not tele skiiers but it can't hurt to look at their ideas:

Arch Pain - Boot Remedy? - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## erica smith

Jensjustduckie said:


> TGR has a thread on arch pain in ski boots, they're not tele skiiers but it can't hurt to look at their ideas:
> 
> Arch Pain - Boot Remedy? - Teton Gravity Research Forums



thank you--super helpful!


----------



## stinginrivers

It sounds like your boots are too big for your foot, therefor you are tightening down the buckles to compensate for to big of a boot and that is then compressing your foot too much causing the pain.

I would second the wearing your boots around the house a bit, I have the most comfortable boots ever but they still hurt a bit the first day out as my feet are used to flip flops.

You then should try a shim the some others suggested that will take up some of the room.

If you are using a custom foot bed and feel that it is giving you too much, try a superfeet trim to fit. I gave up my cork customs for these a few years ago and my feet are super happy. The arch is less drastic and you are getting more support out of the heel cup of that footbed which in turn keeps your foot in alignment.

If these tricks don't work a good boot fitter is worth the money.


----------



## erica smith

super helpful and i just ordered a pair--thank you thank you!


----------



## stinginrivers

Erica,

Sorry my boot fitter mind wasn't completely turned on,the boot you have is a men's boot so the issue isn't size as much as it volume.

Especially with Garmonts they tend to have more volume especially around the instep, compared to the other brands; then you put a wm's foot into a men's boot and voila you have too crank on the buckle to get your foot in tight but then you are applying to much pressure which then creates that pain.

Try the shims they might work but you really should consider getting a wm's boot.


----------



## brendodendo

I got hooked on superfeet insoles a few years back. I tried custom (Dr. made) and SureFoot foot beds after I had discovered superfeet. The customs were nice, but only half cut and the SureFoot beds were done by some kid that did not really care and that affected the way they worked for me. To hard and not the correct shape. I use superfeet in my hiking boots, sbowboard boots and in my daily kicks (skate shoes). I love the way they help me stay centered and after a long day on my feet, I don't feel half as bad as i do when wearing a pair of shoes without them.

Ok...enough of a plug there.

Hope you can find a happy medium.


----------



## bstrick

Not to be a total bummer and call out a brand but I had Scarpas and they were Chinese torture devices. I tried everything to get them to work. I even went to a boot fitter and he worked with me. Bottom line when all was said and done I had to try different boots. Turns out my flat feet were never going to feel comfy in Scarpas. Not their fault, they just have normal arches and I don't. 

BD and Garmonts both work for me with my slabs of meat for feet.

I hope this helps because until you fix a boot issue you will have no fun and isn't that what we're out there for?


----------

